# Uncle Bud's CBD Sublingual with 500mg Vitamin C



## Dawn (Dec 20, 2021)

*Uncle Bud's CBD Sublingual with 500mg Vitamin C *_($46, unclebudshemp.com) _

Get an extra boost of vitamin C with these CBD sublingual drops from Uncle Bud's. Place drops under the tongue or mix into your favorite beverage or food, once per day or when needed. With a touch of orange flavor with stevia sweetener, these drops are antioxidant & omega rich.


----------

